

Competing From The Fringe - How To Outsmart Big, Dumb Companies - mollylynn
http://www.infochachkie.com/competition/
Entrepreneurial tips for competing with both big and small companies.
======
Herring
" _Let’s face it. Life would be pretty boring without the Darwinian struggle
for survival. Without external forces pushing organisms to adapt in order to
ensure their continued survival, you would be swimming in a primordial goop,
along with the other single-cell creatures, rather than reading this
enlightening article._ "

Ironic. Value systems evolved because they conferred an advantage and were
passed on. He's quite literally programmed to think competition is good &
promordial goops are boring.

